# Moving to Canada from Zimbabwe under Express Entry



## Tarusa (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello

I am Chartered Accountant with an active express entry profile.I live in Zimbabwe at the moment.I need advice on how much money a family of 4 may need.My husband is in the same profession and we have 2 kids both under 8 years.

If there is anyone who got a visa using express entry , what was your experience ? care to share?

Regards


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you determined your eligibility for immigration? If so you will need a score of probably 480-500 min.
Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## Tarusa (Oct 29, 2016)

thank you for that tip. let me confirm


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There is the money you need to show to government (about $20,000 if I remember well for a family of 4). But... if you don't have a job lined up, you can hardly survive on that amount! 
You will have to pay at least 2 months rent up front, but because you don't have a credit score/history, they may ask you to pay even 4 or 6 months up front. Legally, they can't ask. But if you refuse, they will say the property is already rented to someone else.
You will need at least 1 car. $10,000 doesn't buy you a very reliable car. And insurance will be high as you don't have a Canadian drivers record.
You need a cell phone? You will have to pay a deposit (because of the lack of credit score), ditto for all utilities that are not included in the rent (TV, Internet,...).
Depending on where you want to live, life in Canada is expensive. And where it's cheap, often there's less jobs.

Also, you will not be able to work as a CA right away. For Ontario:
Internationally Trained Accountants
Every province has it's own rules.


----------



## Tarusa (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks I have an overall score of 440 without my including my husband he is yet to do WES and english test ,how are my chances?


----------



## Tarusa (Oct 29, 2016)

thank you , usefull information. did you get express entry yourself?


----------



## MAmuk (Apr 27, 2017)

Hie,

I am interested to know if you got your ITA and where you are in the process if you went ahead with it.


----------



## Tarusa (Oct 29, 2016)

yes we got ITA 1st of March 2017. In your view which is the best province to settle in.Im thinking British Columbia because of cost of housing.but i dont know if accounting jobs can be found there.ar there any agencies who assist in job search?


----------



## MAmuk (Apr 27, 2017)

Hie I'm in the dark as much as you are. I've been searching for people in Zim going through the same process to see how they are going about it. We are hoping to get out ITA in the next round because my husbands 2nd WES credential was only completed this week. so we are on 452 points now. we were on 420 points but we missed last weeks draw which was on 415points, because the EE profile had expired (yes it has already been a year of us in this process). So now that most of our stuff is in order, we are serious with the planning in terms of where to settle. I was looking at Calgary Alberta, or Barrie Ontario. so far I've read good things, but like you said, we aren't sure about accounting jobs either. My husband is in accounting and I'm in banking.
about agencies, most that we have enquired with have said they can only assist once we land. 
maybe we can communicate via email if you dont mind.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Tarusa said:


> yes we got ITA 1st of March 2017. In your view which is the best province to settle in.Im thinking British Columbia because of cost of housing.but i dont know if accounting jobs can be found there.ar there any agencies who assist in job search?


Vancouver has some of the _world's_ most expensive real estate prices... my parents 40 year old home ~25 miles from downtown Vancouver is valued at CAD $1.2 _million_... it's not a fancy house in a posh neighbourhood but in a suburb.

When I was renting a garden suite (1 bedroom, sitting area, WC and kitchen in the basement of a house) in Vancouver about 15-20 minutes by bus from downtown, I was paying CAD $725/month back in 2004 and that was for rent only... internet, electricity, cable t.v., etc was extra cost.

If my husband and daughter and I were to go back to Vancouver, I don't know that we'd be able to buy a home when we got there... we would likely have to rent at first and probably not in the city of Vancouver, as it is just too expensive. _Burnt out houses_ are selling for >CAD $1 million (basically you are buying the land only and will have to pay more to clear the burnt structure and rebuild (which also _isn't_ cheap).

I also know that in Toronto, a house might be listed for CAD $_x_ but the actual _selling_ price could very well be over the list price... my brother and his wife lost out on a couple of places because their offer wasn't enough - other people put in higher offers, all of them _over_ the listed price... this was for an older semi-detached house in the city but not downtown.


----------



## Tarusa (Oct 29, 2016)

yes sure drop me your email add


----------



## MAmuk (Apr 27, 2017)

> my parents 40 year old home ~25 miles from downtown Vancouver is valued at CAD $1.2 _million_... it's not a fancy house in a posh neighbourhood but in a suburb.
> 
> When I was renting a garden suite (1 bedroom, sitting area, WC and kitchen in the basement of a house) in Vancouver about 15-20 minutes by bus from downtown, I was paying CAD $725/month back in 2004 and that was for rent only... internet, electricity, cable t.v., etc was extra cost.
> 
> ...


Thanks WestCoastCanadianGirl. where would you suggest is the best place for a family to start out? I have 2 children aged 6 and 3.


----------



## MAmuk (Apr 27, 2017)

Hie Tarusa, i think you have more posts on this thread than me. please send private message to me containing your email address. i just got this :
"To be able to post e-mail addresses your post count must be 5 or greater. You currently have 3 posts.

Please remove e-mail addresses from your message, then you will be able to submit your post".

i also got the same message when i tried to send you a pvt message.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

MAmuk said:


> Thanks WestCoastCanadianGirl. where would you suggest is the best place for a family to start out? I have 2 children aged 6 and 3.


It would depend on lots of things - weather, job market etc (some places are _very _ cold in the winter)... if you have a look at this site, you can get an idea of how much it will cost to rent or buy a flat/apartment or house in any city or town in Canada. It's run by the Canadian Real Estate Association, so the listings are from legitimate estate agents (i.e. the CREA has a code of conduct and rules and regulations that its members must abide by... my Mum was a member when she was an estate agent back in the '90s)


----------



## MAmuk (Apr 27, 2017)

I guess the 2 most important factors for me and my family are job market and a family friendly environment. the rest, we will just have to adjust. Thank you so much for the listing. I will look it up.


----------



## debmuza (Aug 25, 2017)

MAmuk said:


> I guess the 2 most important factors for me and my family are job market and a family friendly environment. the rest, we will just have to adjust. Thank you so much for the listing. I will look it up.


Hi Mamuk. How r u. I saw your post abt moving to Canada from.Zim. my husband and I are also considering the move and are CAs. I am looking for tips on the move. Would like to get started on the english exam and assessing credentials


----------



## mlindelikhumz (Nov 18, 2017)

I recently got an invitation to apply(November 15 draw). I am looking to share experiences with those who have gone before me to ensure I overcome the challenges ahead.


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats for the ITA and good luck with the whole thing


----------



## mlindelikhumz (Nov 18, 2017)

DiamondColors007 said:


> Congrats for the ITA and good luck with the whole thing


Thank you so much, just did the police clearance, awaiting the certificate. As for medical exam, in Bulawayo it costs $490 per person whereas in Harare its $230!


----------



## debmuza (Aug 25, 2017)

hi 

That cost is truly exorbitant. Did you end up travelling to Harare to do it. How is your application going. >>SNIP<<


----------



## mlindelikhumz (Nov 18, 2017)

Yeah I did, now just waiting for a clearance form abroad then submit in the next week. Its already on its way! >>SNIP<<


----------



## debmuza (Aug 25, 2017)

That's good to hear. >>SNIP<<


----------

